# Completely refurbished to new Elektra Microcasa Semiautomiatica



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wanted to share my thoughts about 'Avicenna Solutions' aka Peter Bradley. I found his site quite by accident while 'googling' and after a few email exchanges I decided to pack the Elektra Microcasa Semiautomatica off to him for a complete overhaul, something I attempted 9 years ago at least and gave up on. So after the machine had been sitting here for the best part of a decade, off it went to 'Avicenna Solutions'. I am about to get the machine back and just wanted to share the photos that Peter has just sent me. The only things I am waiting for are a walnut handle for the PF and a matching 'mini' PF handle shaped steam knob (much nicer looking than the original).

To anyone needing an overhaul on their machine I can highly recommend him, especially if you are like me and find the task a little too daunting (I'm ok with fiddling with my E61 group E2K machine, but the Elektra is a bit of a beast). It also needed a new element and fitting one to these machines is a complete PITA, so I figured a complete overhaul with new wooden 'bling' was the way to go. I can't wait to get 'her' back.....I think the E61 Euro 2000 Junior might be up for sale real soon









http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=262866









The last 2 images show the wood PF handle and the matching steam knob (much nicer than the plastic/bakerlite originals). It's all wrapped up and should be on its way back to me soon


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Hi 7tenths

Just out of curiosity , what did this overhaul cost you?

Mike


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

Hi 7tenths

just trying to see what the cost was you paid for your service and what postage costed there and back?

Mike


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi Mike

P&P depends on weight/dimesions, it cost me around £20 to get it there, insured. The total cost was £160, including the new wood), as the machines are in the region of £1400 new, I was very happy with the price. You would really have to contact Peter to get a specific quote for any machine that you are sending him. Contact him, he's very, very helpful and knowledgable.


----------

